# In need of a 6 color one side, 4 colors second side printer-ASAP



## Tourino (Feb 15, 2011)

I have a 6 color one side, 4 colors second side print job on a dark colored shirt that i need to find someone to help me out with. Anyone have any contacts for a good QUALITY and a good price? Please list the name and website address here in this thread if you have someone who can do the job.

It's a piece of cake job. Why? Because I am a graphic designer (Illustrator) so the screens are already separated and in EPS format; I just need someone to PRINT for me.

Please let me know if anyone has any good leads.


----------



## TheNurseShack (May 19, 2013)

Tourino said:


> I have a 6 color one side, 4 colors second side print job on a dark colored shirt that i need to find someone to help me out with. Anyone have any contacts for a good QUALITY and a good price? Please list the name and website address here in this thread if you have someone who can do the job.
> 
> It's a piece of cake job. Why? Because I am a graphic designer (Illustrator) so the screens are already separated and in EPS format; I just need someone to PRINT for me.
> 
> Please let me know if anyone has any good leads.


 

Forwardprinting.com

Ask for Jackson and tell him that Jamie from The Nurse Shack sent you.


----------



## gapipkin (May 29, 2011)

Where are you located? I'm outside of Chicago.


----------



## TheNurseShack (May 19, 2013)

They are located in Oakland ca. We use them to print all of our shirts. They are great and priced very well.


----------

